# Stck Pond 6/29



## RnRCircus (Jun 30, 2007)

My wife and I went up to Stick Pond (near Francis E Walter Dam) to see if we could get a few pickerel during the last hour of light. She has never caught one. The weeds made it tough to fish anything but topwater frogs. Sadly I need to report that my wife still hasn't caught a pickerel and I also took the skunk. I had one miss my frog but other than that the only activity were frogs trying to get amorous with our lures.

Guess I will be taking her out later this week so she can get her 1st pickerel.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 30, 2007)

it always sucks gettin skunked...good luck on the next trip though...


----------

